# Frame specs



## nas (Dec 26, 2008)

Does anyone have the frame specs for a 1967 Lemans? I'm in need of a minor 'tweak' on the front end (driver's side).
Thanks,

nas


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

heres some pics out of my resto guide hope they help


----------



## nas (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank Crusty, hopefully they can work w/that. Take care, nas


----------

